# Do you lock your Brompton on public transport...



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2011)

...or even lock it to the public transport you are on. bloke on southern this afternoon used a cable lock to lock his to the handrail by the doors (in the carriage lobby)

Never seen such a thing before, is it common?


----------



## Red Light (24 Oct 2011)

I don't, I always keep it within sight. I don't even carry a lock of any sort on the basis that if some jobsworth tells me I can't bring it into a building and I should lock it up outside I can truthfully say that's not an option as I have no lock and am not going to leave it out there unlocked. Not had to test that line yet. if it's a full size bike that has to go in a bike section of the train then I will lock it as you can rarely sit with it.


----------



## dawesome (24 Oct 2011)

I always lock my bike in the guard's van on the train. The journey's through Essex.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> ...or even lock it to the public transport you are on. bloke on southern this afternoon used a cable lock to lock his to the handrail by the doors (in the carriage lobby)
> 
> *Never seen such a thing before, is it common?
> *



I've never seen it before either. Did he go to the toilet with an imminent station stop?


----------



## Brains (24 Oct 2011)

dawesome said:


> I always lock my bike in the guard's van on the train. The journey's through Essex.



I would have thought a bike was safe in Essex, as no EssexBoy would be seen dead on one. Now if you had a hot hatch with underfloor lighting, blacked out windows and a stereo that would be understood by the Who's Sound System Roadies, now that you would need to lock up


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2011)

Moodyman said:


> I've never seen it before either. Did he go to the toilet with an imminent station stop?



Nope. Locked it as soon as he got on and went an sat miles away, even though nearer line-of-sight seats were available. high end brompton as it happens, dynohub, rack, etc..

i wouldn't nick a black one though.


----------



## gaz (24 Oct 2011)

I see.. sorry, i trip over, a brompton on a southern train every now and then. Not once have i seen one locked.


----------



## StuartG (24 Oct 2011)

I lock my Brommie to the luggage racks when I travel on Great Western HS125s or Virgin Pendalinos since the reserved seats rarely overlook the racks. I don't bother on local trains where the whole point is you can keep the Brommie within reach.


----------



## Bromptonaut (24 Oct 2011)

There are examples of Bromptons nicked from train vestibules - Paddington/Oxford services ring a bell. 

I've bought and use a simple cable lock for use with mine (Euston/Northampton). Under no illusions about the determined and equipped but at least I'm making life difficult for anyone trying to lift the bike as the door alarm goes at Euston, Leighton Buzzard or MKC.


----------



## srw (24 Oct 2011)

Never - I don't carry a lock. But I'm lucky in that it fits between seats (on Chiltern class 165s), or I can sit next to it (on Metropolitan stock). On the train to Guildford I make sure I sit within watching distance.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Oct 2011)

I think I'd lock mine if I sat a bit away from it, and if I had a brompton.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Oct 2011)

srw said:


> Never - I don't carry a lock. But I'm lucky in that it fits between seats (on Chiltern class 165s), or I can sit next to it (on Metropolitan stock).



+1


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (25 Oct 2011)

No, for me there's no point even taking one. At work it sits in a locked room all day. In the mornings, I go one stop on a train where I can sit down and either keep an eye on it by the doors, or put it in a luggage rack close by my seat. There are also people on there that I speak to that (I hope) would notice any suspicious activity.

In the evening I'm normally standing with it, leaning against the doors, along with up to 15 other people crammed in the bit at the end of the train carriage. I would put it in the luggage rack, but there's usually someone sitting in there.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (25 Oct 2011)

I don't train commute daily but on the long distance trains I do take a cable lock and lock the bike up. On cross country trains the only guaranteed Brompton parking is in the coach near the 'normal' bike parking and that's outside the seating area; so I lock mine to the upright in the luggage area there. 

If it's guaranteed that the bike is (a) in my sight and (b) closer to me than to any door I'd not be bothered. 

Depends on the train layout really. On the Virgin services there's normally more luggage room and more evenly distributed (on cross country they're only teeny luggage racks at each end, right near a door and invisible when the train is full).


----------



## fimm (25 Oct 2011)

I don'y lock mine, and I leave it in the vesibule by the doors. You're making me paranoid now... maybe I should try and keep it next to me... I do keep an eye on it but I think you could nick it if I was not looking at the right moment. Hmm.


----------



## StuartG (25 Oct 2011)

http://popey.com/blog/2009/05/15/Someone_Stole_My_Brompton/

I have heard others but it is hard to estimate the risk. Easier to avoid it. 
Keep it within reach/sight or lock it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (25 Oct 2011)

fimm said:


> I don'y lock mine, and I leave it in the vesibule by the doors. You're making me paranoid now... maybe I should try and keep it next to me... I do keep an eye on it but I think you could nick it if I was not looking at the right moment. Hmm.



It's a calculated risk really. I wasn't comfortable leaving mine out of sight, and bobbing up and down every time you hit a station to check it's still there/safe really sucks. 
I think the odds of it being taken by a random person are pretty small on most trains. However, on trains where Bromptons are regulars, it makes sense for a bike thief to take advantage. Usually down South (London/Oxford) would be a profitable journey IMHO.

I might add I normally don't carry a lock, but do take a cheap cable lock for when I know I'll be on a long-distance train.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Oct 2011)

I keep it in sight.


----------



## Arch (25 Oct 2011)

StuartG said:


> I don't bother on local trains where the whole point is you can keep the Brommie within reach.



Only if you can get a seat near and facing the vestibule, and the train isn't packed like a tin of sardines!

I haven't locked mine yet on the trip over to Manchester which I do often, but I think I'll get a little cable lock for it, I get too stressed craning my neck to watch out for it at each stop. I have managed to get it under my legs in a seat, when the rack was full, but it wasn't a comfortable ride.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2011)

On an InterCity I try to sit near the Brommie, and I watch it every time we stop.
On Eurostar I kept a firm eye on it till the doors closed.
Having had one stolen, I'm a wee bit paranoid about the safety of the replacement.


----------



## StuartG (25 Oct 2011)

Yes, on long distance if you have it locked you don't have to worry about having a snooze ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2011)

I am tending towards the idea that mine may get a lock.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I am tending towards the idea that mine may get a lock.



I've got a decent Squire chain and padlock that I use if I need to lock mine up - if you fold the Brompton it can be threaded through the triangle of the frame and both wheels as well as around the bikestand or whatever you're locking it to.

Even though it's quick, easy and secure, I still see Bromptons that have been left unfolded (not even 'parked') and just locked through the back wheel...


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2011)

Yes a light/medium cable lock thru the triangle and rack is all I use. The threat is the opportunist thief picking up as they alight. I really don't think any thief is going to be brave enough to reveal a pair of boltcutters in front of disembarking passengers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2011)

StuartG said:


> Yes *a light/medium cable lock thru the triangle* and rack is all I use. The threat is the opportunist thief picking up as they alight. I really don't think any thief is going to be brave enough to reveal a pair of boltcutters in front of disembarking passengers.



I've got a Tesco one I plan to use at first. I'm aiming to deter the grab'n'dash as the doors close type thief rather than the determined scrote. I have been told by someone local that someone got mugged for their Brompton on a late evening local train service a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2011)

I always put mine where I can see it at all times. Not locked it to anything though.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2011)

My work mate used to put his in the overhead luggage rack, then one moring it fell off nearly hitting an elderly lady. It could have killed her, but in just grazed her shoulder.

He keeps it on the floor now. Much safer.


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2011)

Beebo said:


> My work mate used to put his in the overhead luggage rack, then one moring it fell off


Been there, still got the lump. If there is one safety message the company should stick on a label - is _*don't do that*_.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Oct 2011)

I wouldn't have thought it'd be an issue locking it, even with a cheap cable lock.

I would have thought it would be dead easy sticking a Brommie under your arm and hopping off a train just before the doors close...


----------



## Arch (27 Oct 2011)

Beebo said:


> My work mate used to put his in the overhead luggage rack, then one moring it fell off nearly hitting an elderly lady. It could have killed her, but in just grazed her shoulder.
> 
> He keeps it on the floor now. Much safer.



Jeez!

No way I'd even be able to lift it up there, even if I thought it was a good idea, which I don't...


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (27 Oct 2011)

Changing the subject slightly, do all the Brompton owners on here fold their bikes before they board a train? I only ask because I see a lot of people simply parking them which then causes issues for anyone with a full size bike who might also want to get on in the same carriage.

Personally I always fold, and if there's space to unfold once we're moving I will, but that's the advantage of only going one stop down the line. I think if you can take up less space you should, but not everyone thinks that way it seems.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (27 Oct 2011)

ABikeCam said:


> Changing the subject slightly, do all the Brompton owners on here fold their bikes before they board a train? I only ask because I see a lot of people simply parking them which then causes issues for anyone with a full size bike who might also want to get on in the same carriage.
> 
> Personally I always fold, and if there's space to unfold once we're moving I will, but that's the advantage of only going one stop down the line. I think if you can take up less space you should, but not everyone thinks that way it seems.



It depends on the arrangement really. When I do the long-distance train thing I often have the bike, a backpack, a front bag and a rear bag. Getting that on the train is much easier if you do it in one and then fold on board (note that with a B you don't need to board at the same door as the full size bikes). 

I were doing the commuter rush, however, there wouldn't be as much luggage and there'd also be much less space to fold on board, so I'd fold before hand. 

While I'm on the train I do almost always have her folded (I think there have been occasions where she hasn't been but can't remember any offhand). Again, largely dependent on the train layout and the number of people onboard.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Oct 2011)

ABikeCam said:


> Changing the subject slightly, do all the Brompton owners on here fold their bikes before they board a train? I only ask because I see a lot of people simply parking them which then causes issues for anyone with a full size bike who might also want to get on in the same carriage.
> 
> Personally I always fold, and if there's space to unfold once we're moving I will, but that's the advantage of only going one stop down the line. I think if you can take up less space you should, but not everyone thinks that way it seems.



With the proviso that my current Brompton has made three journeys by train, all yesterday on the day I collected it, I can say yes all the time.

Drives me to the point of mild irritation when I get on a SWT service and find an unfolded folder in the scarce bike space.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2011)

That seems a bit OTT surely? Just lean your bike up against theirs, there's enough room for two in most cases. If there really isn't room, then a nice request usually gets the other bike folded.


----------



## Arch (27 Oct 2011)

BentMikey said:


> That seems a bit OTT surely? Just lean your bike up against theirs, there's enough room for two in most cases. If there really isn't room, then a nice request usually gets the other bike folded.



That's got to be the first time 'mild irritation' has been described as OTT.... 

And I always fold mine before getting on. I'm usually well early for my train, so it's something to do, and often slightly impresses onlookers.....


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> With the proviso that my current Brompton has made three journeys by train, all yesterday on the day I collected it, I can say yes all the time.
> 
> Drives me to the point of mild irritation when I get on a SWT service and find an unfolded folder in the scarce bike space.




I depends

If the bike spaces are empty I leave it unfolded
If the spaces are full of passengers who are too lazy to walk into the carriage to find a seat I leave it unfolded and say "excuse me"
If the spaces have another bike I fold it.
If the carriage is rammed full I fold it.
If its a HS125 I fold it.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2011)

Arch said:


> That's got to be the first time 'mild irritation' has been described as OTT....
> 
> And I always fold mine before getting on. I'm usually well early for my train, so it's something to do, and often slightly impresses onlookers.....




LOL, I read it as "drives me to some mild irritation" expressed on the outside, but a bit of a volcano on the inside. Maybe he could even fold it for the other rider if he's that bothered about it.


----------



## StuartG (27 Oct 2011)

I always fold on long distance and leave (locked) in the luggage bays.
On local crowded trains I fold and hold.
On local uncrowded trains I do not fold.
I would always fold to give bike space to an unfolder.

Something I do, never really thought about it before. Would anyone here do different?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Oct 2011)

BentMikey said:


> LOL, I read it as "drives me to some mild irritation" expressed on the outside, but a bit of a volcano on the inside. Maybe he could even fold it for the other rider if he's that bothered about it.



There is an inner volcano but that sort of thing doesn't cause it to erupt.

Touch, let alone fold, another cyclists bike? Not on your life; I don't have a death wish.

EDIT: Actually I do remember someone folding mine once on Southern back in the slam door, bikes in the guards van, days. That caused the magma to rise.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2011)

Yes, perhaps you're right, Greg!


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Oct 2011)

Depends where I'm boarding, what the weather's doing and how much time there is to spare. If I'm running late and it's pi**ing down then jump on with it unfolded, over to the 'dead' side of the vestibule and fold. Similarly if I know which side the platfom will be on I'll unfold and drop the C bag on before the train stops. 

Never leave it unfolded though.


----------



## fimm (28 Oct 2011)

ABikeCam said:


> Changing the subject slightly, do all the Brompton owners on here fold their bikes before they board a train? I only ask because I see a lot of people simply parking them which then causes issues for anyone with a full size bike who might also want to get on in the same carriage.
> 
> Personally I always fold, and if there's space to unfold once we're moving I will, but that's the advantage of only going one stop down the line. I think if you can take up less space you should, but not everyone thinks that way it seems.



I always fold mine, because the old rolling stock on our route didn't have a lot of bike space and the whole point of having a folder was not to be dependant on getting a bike space; and the new rolling stock doesn't have any official bike spaces at all, which means you can put your bike in the vestibule, but the B is much more stable folded than unfolded so I fold it. If there's space near the doors I'll unfold it as we approach the station where I'm going to get off. This is all commuting - I've never taken it on a long distance train - I'd always take one of my big bikes.


----------



## Mad at urage (28 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1590844"]
Sheesh, if you could just all stop pretending that there aren't alternative, and sometimes superior, folders available to Brompton, some of us others might be able to answer. 


I've done both with my folder. If it's a busy train then I'll fold it. If it's quiet, then I won't necessarily. 

You could always leave it unfolded and then fold it up if others got on with bikes and it started getting full.
[/quote]
It's obviously because the clearly superior owners of clearly superior Mezzos will always fold, as it is so much easier to unfold the bike back to the same setup than on the clearly inferior Brompton


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2011)

Mad@urage said:


> It's obviously because the clearly superior owners of clearly superior Mezzos will always fold, as it is so much easier to unfold the bike back to the same setup than on the clearly inferior Brompton



The only variable on a Brompton is the seat post height. Not a variable for me at 6' 2"! Fully extended please.


----------



## Mad at urage (28 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> The only variable on a Brompton is the seat post height. Not a variable for me at 6' 2"! Fully extended please.


Yeah, I know  - Mezzo have this scale on the seat-post (and at 6'6" I have it fully extended too ).

Oh and our QR clips are better than those friction things  and the reach is extended for more comfortable ride (at least for us tall people ). 

Mezzo is de BESTEST!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2011)

Mad@urage said:


> Yeah, I know  - Mezzo have this scale on the seat-post (and at 6'6" I have it fully extended too ).
> 
> Oh and our QR clips are better than those friction things  and the reach is extended for more comfortable ride (at least for us tall people ).
> 
> Mezzo is de BESTEST!!



Chortle. In other words you are too tall for a Brompton! Freak!! 

*points*

*runs*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2011)

so badly beaten with the ugly stick no one would ever steal it off a train


----------



## BentMikey (28 Oct 2011)

LOL, I didn't think the Mezzo was too cool. Bromptons do look very nice, but perhaps it's the Birdy that has best looks, IMO.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (28 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1590852"]
I concur.

Mine, being supported by its previous owner.....






[/quote]
AAAAAAAAAAAAAARFRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## GFamily (28 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1590844"]
Sheesh, if you could just all stop pretending that there aren't alternative, and sometimes superior, folders available to Brompton, some of us others might be able to answer. 


I've done both with my folder. If it's a busy train then I'll fold it. If it's quiet, then I won't necessarily. 

You could always leave it unfolded and then fold it up if others got on with bikes and it started getting full.
[/quote]

If folding/unfolding becomes an issue, you really ought to get a Brompton. 

Folding is about as much an issue as 'do I dismount?' .


----------



## snailracer (29 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> so badly beaten with the ugly stick no one would ever steal it off a train


It IS the ugly stick.


----------

